# Dream Job



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

If money, competition, shelf life, and such wasn't an issue, what would you want to do? What jobs would you want to try out?

Personally, I would want to try out being an actress, or a voice actress. If I had the body, I'd love to be a figure skater. I would also try out artist (short comics, paintings, and sketches mainly), writer, interior designer, singer, film director, theme park designer, professional closed-course driver.

And I'm asking for somewhat realistic answers, not like "jedi" or "pilot of the roflcopter" or whatever. but if you want, go ahead.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I would love to lead a team of indie developers. We would make games, virtual environments, and some form of visual story (web comic or animation). All of this requires a large sum of money to get off the ground, marketing to keep it going, improved skills (on multiple fronts), and obviously the team itself.

I'll still work toward that dream job regardless.


----------



## mnemonicfx (Sep 5, 2010)

I would like to be an independent interactive artist (just a cooler name for indie software designer/developer).

I'm better at coding / writing than using graphics design software, which made me less of an artist and more of a coder.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Pheromone researcher, both applied and in the lab. 

Print media

Singer

And I'll join you in roller coaster engineering if you wish.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Fuck...

Far too many...

Musician is the one I would like to try the most.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Civil/Electrical/Mechanical Engineer


----------



## Hanoman (Oct 12, 2010)

I think working for one of the biggest data companies in the world would be a great job, in a leading position, leading my little group of chiefs or workers.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Novelist, graphic designer, painter, psychologist.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Illustrator/creature designer.


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

~skip.....


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

A dancer.

I've been doing ballet since I was four and there's no other place in the world I love being on than on stage, but I was told even though I was too tall at the age of thirteen, that they'd still love to see me back at the school when I auditioned. When I wanted to go to the ballet school my parents couldn't afford it. I was heart broken but I didn't make a big deal of it, they didn't know how much I wanted it. I didn't want my friends to know I danced lol...I was such a little idiot. 

Now Dancer/Director/Actress/Entrepreneur/Best selling authoress would be a complete dream. I love acting, writing, being in charge, so director would be perfect right? Because I could even give myself a role in which I dance, I can write the script, too. Perfect right? :happy:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Host of a Travel Channel show. Getting paid to go on vacations would be the best job ever.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

An anthropologist/archaeologist. I'd travel the world studying past and present cultures. How fun would that be?


----------



## Ancalimon (Sep 17, 2010)

Mattress and pillow tester, I'd be paid to sleep! And truth be told, I'm just a great sleeper.

During my waking hours, I'd like to be a RPG designer and/or a novel writer.


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

Way too many to list:

Musician--performer for traveling perks, songwriter b/c it motivates me
Critic--food, music, tv, movies..
College career counselor
Psychologist of some kind
Actor--something SNL like though or starring in a sitcom
Writer--it would be awesome to do comedy writing
Music business marketing
City planner/developer
Travel agent
Hotel/resort owner/manager

yeah, i'm strange...


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

Travelling the world doing community conservation projects, helping children discover the joy of nature, or perhaps a palaeontologist. It's obvious that palaeontologists are the most awesome of the digging up old stuff crew, plus I like museums, could totally sit there with fossils and things synthesising research information and then trying to enthuse people about the life and times of animals gone by.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

A translator / interpreter / proofreader.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

fbi agent....lol


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

where do I start.
Graphic novelist/web comic artist
writer
martial art actor
game designer
voice-over actor
comedian
artist
engineer
anthropologist
biologist
martial art teacher


as you can see I have career ADD and they are most likely not even possible for me to do:frustrating:.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

It would involve some combination of travel, writing, and food.

Maybe I could travel the world selling pastries at various markets and blog about it. I'd throw in some volunteering for variety. Maybe I could be Anthony Bourdain's spunky west-coast pescetarian sidekick.


----------

